# Cratoni Maniac C helmet



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on the Cratoni C Maniac helmet with the removable chin guard? They do'nt sell them here in the states. Any online sites in Canada where I can order one? so I dont have to get one from the UK.


----------



## x-ker (Jul 12, 2006)

according to the cratoni distributors page, there are none in either the US or Canada. Looks like you'll have to order from the UK if you want one.


----------

